

Ask HN: Why do "Databases as a Service" often die? - captaincrunch

I've recently (in the last 1-2 years) seen a lot of databases as services die, or disappear.  Is there a reason for this, or just another opportunity to get it right?<p>By DB-AA-S I don't mean throwing up a MYSQL server and charging service fee's, I mean actual sites where you can create a database and use it through the companies front end.
======
riffraff
I guess if you don't want to manage a db by yourself, it's usually still more
convenient to use one db-aa-s in the cloud platform you are using for the
rest, e.g., using postgres on heroku, RDS on AWS, mysql on appengine etc.

You win on integration, latency, management, billing etc.

------
ddorian43
I think latency is one reason.

------
hboon
Are you referring to something more like DabbleDB rather than MongoHQ?

------
maggioant
What are some examples that you've seen die?

